# Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate



## juchte (2. Mai 2008)

10St Salzheringe(ca.1kg)gut wässern,filetieren und wie folgt einlegen.Man kann auch grüne Heringe nehmen,diese nach dem filetieren mit 3-4 El Salz dick einreiben und 3 Std. ruhen lassen damit das Fleisch schön fest wird,dann kurz abwaschen und trocken tupfen.
Die Marinade aus Kräuteressig,Tomatensaft.Öl und Zucker gut vermischen,Gewürze dazu geben,Gewürzgurken und Zwiebeln in Kleine Würfel schneiden und untermischen.Die Heringsfilets in der Marinade 1-2 Tage ziehen lassen.

8 El Kräuteressig 10%
16 El Tomatensaft
6 El Öl/Olivenöl,vielleicht geht auch anderes
75 g Zucker
300 g Zwiebel
300 g Gewürzgurken
5 St Nelken
3 St Lorbeerblätter
5 St Gewürzkörner Piment

Guten Appetit und gutes gelingen wünscht 
Juchte#6


----------



## yakfish (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

klingt ja zum anbeissen
#6
ich frage mich, ob die gewürze wie nelken etc. denn durchziehen,wenn da nix erhitzt wird. wenn ich sauer einlege, koche ich das immer erst auf. oder nimmst du gemahlene gewürze?

Gruss
yakfish


----------



## juchte (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

sie werden nicht gekocht wie beim rollmops oder bismarck
lorbeerblatt nur zerkleinern und nelken sowie piment zerdrücke ich nur mit der hand bis es knackt aber durchgemahlen ist vielleicht keine schlechte sache
viel erfolg
gruss juchte


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

wie lange muss das ganze ziehen??
habe nämlich keine lust den mund voll gräten zu haben??
probiere es aber gerne mal aus!


----------



## juchte (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wie lange muss das ganze ziehen??
> habe nämlich keine lust den mund voll gräten zu haben??
> probiere es aber gerne mal aus!


 
haoolo quappenjäger

die heringe werden filetiert und müssen 1-2 tage in der marinade ziehen

gutes gelingen wünscht
juchte#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

jo , danke probiere das ganze aus!!
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## juchte (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jo , danke probiere das ganze aus!!
> grüße
> quappenjäger


 
für meine kinder lecker,hab aber noch eines mit senfmarinade,also wenn bedarf ist melden

gruß juchte


----------



## juchte (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jo , danke probiere das ganze aus!!
> grüße
> quappenjäger


 
übrigens ich nehmen immer olivenöl,ich weiß nicht,ob daß eine rolle spielt
erwarte dann euer urteil

gruß juchte


----------



## Hecht96 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

Hallo juchte,

ich habe dein Rezept ausprobiert und muß sagen einfach
Oberlecker.Wirklich eine super Verwertung für Heringe.Allerdings habe ich weniger Öl als angegeben verwendet,da ich gerade ein paar Kilos abbauen muß.Also Danke für das leckere Heringsgericht.

Grüße hecht96


----------



## juchte (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*



Hecht96 schrieb:


> Hallo juchte,
> 
> ich habe dein Rezept ausprobiert und muß sagen einfach
> Oberlecker.Wirklich eine super Verwertung für Heringe.Allerdings habe ich weniger Öl als angegeben verwendet,da ich gerade ein paar Kilos abbauen muß.Also Danke für das leckere Heringsgericht.
> ...


 
schmeckt auch gut habe da noch einige andere varianten
z.b.in senf
die heringe sind ja nun wohl da,der winter vorbei und es geht los also wenn bedarf für andere rezepte einfach schreiben 
#6


----------



## Waldemar (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

hallo juchte,
ich hab die filetts nach deinem rezept jetzt schon 2x zubereitet.:m
so 10 filetts zu einer malzeit ist kein prob. für mich.
übrigens hab ich die haut abgezogen und beim zweiten mal die filetts gedrittelt. isst sich besser.
dieser threat war mal wieder ein schmucker beitrag für die verfressenen.



danke, weiter so.


----------



## juchte (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hering in Kräutermarinade/Tomate*

hallo waldemar
freut mich dass dir diese variante schmeckt
habe da noch rezepte für bismack/rollmops bzw in senftunke
wenn du auch das mal probieren willst einfach mal schreiben
gruss juchte


----------

